# Auction made my Sunday



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Went to the flea market, as I do every Sunday, and found nothing. Got some corn and some tomatoes, but no slots. On the way home there was an auction at the local auction house. Thought I'd stop and see what they got. And what do I see but a box of slots. Three hours later, after they auctioned off all this other crap. It was 100 degrees in that shed, but I was determined. They finally got to the slots. A Carrera set with a $255 price tag went for $55. A large AFX set went for $35. It was taped shut and I wasn't sure what was in it, so I dropped out when it went over $20. Then the case of slots. They started the bidding at $5. There was a couple of guys bidding. One dropped out around $20. But the other guy ran me up to $70. I told myself, if he went $75 I was out. He didn't. Here's what I got.







Anything here stick out as rare?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've Identified the AFX and the Tycos, but I can't figure out what these are.


And also this one has got me stimied.


Any help will be greatly appreciated.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice!!! I've seen just that Prost Ferrari F1 go for that on the bay... :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The Zerex Firebird and Castrol car are Marchon MR-1 cars from around the early 1990s, and the run damn fast like a Tomy SG+. The #95 Monte Carlo is a Life-Like T-chassis car.

That is a great deal for $75. The F1 cars alone are worth close to that.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for identifying them. I have no experience with Marchon, so it will be fun to check them out. I'm a tjet guy, so they are probably to fast for my lock & joiner layout. I'll have to take them up to Lendell's and let them loose on his big track. After checking out closed eBay auctions, I think I got about $400 worth of cars for $70. I'm doing the happy dance.
hojoe


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

On second thought those Marchons are crap. You should just box them up and send them to me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That rough rider pinto is easily worth the $70, never mind all those SG+ and old AFX


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I would have probably paid double that so you did really good!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

KILLER score! Youre right, if you parted it out you have easily $400 there. The pintos are sweet for sure!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Marchon Castrol #55 is a hard car to locate; I still don't have one in the collection yet. Of course, only a Marchon collector would care so it's not going to go for much. Maybe $20 in great condition, if that. Your's looks fairly well used.

But a terrific haul at $70. Hopefully you like tuning up old cars because they can be fun to work on. 

Joe


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Great, great buy. You did very well. Congrats!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky dog!! Great score Joe!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

He shoots.... HE SCORES! Nice! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

$75! $75! $75!!!! Do I win? lol


----------

